# TTOC win Gold Events and Special Awards



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

*TTOC wins Gold and Special awards at Audi Driver International*
















For the 6th year running the TT Owners Club have been awarded the *Audi Driver international Gold award *for best club event and this year the *Michelin Special award *for the club which has done most for its members.










Michelin marketing manager Mike Meredith and Anne from Autometrix, present awards to (from left) John Handford (aka John-H), Dani (A3DFU), Andrew Abrahams (wallsendmag), Nick Goodall (Nem), Steve Law (TT Law), Andrew Stevenson(YELLOW_TT).

The awards evening at the Swindon Hilton rounded off a fantastic weekend with the biggest ever club stand at the ADI at Castle Combe with two exclusive TT track sessions organised by the club.

Thanks to Autometrix for another fabulous event, to everyone who worked hard to make this a success and to all our members for their fantastic support and participation which makes the whole thing worthwhile.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Congratulations to all the TTOC committee for their hard work over the last year to which these awards are testament.

Well done too to the life blood of the TTOC - all the club members, both new and old.

[smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Congratulations TTOC.
This award is the result of the TTOC committee effort, well done!

Cheers


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Congrats to you all!!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Well done, the Awards were richly deserved, same again or more next year I hope.    
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Very well done. Richly deserved.

Thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Congrats to all in UNMISTAKABLY the best Audi TT club known. Special congrats and thanks for all the hard work and EFFORT that the Committee ceaselessly tire to achieve. Well done .
Stu
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Nice one everyone, congrats


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Well done guys a credit to you all.


----------

